# 55 Gallon Build



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

As I begin getting the last of my supplies to set up my 55 Gallon tank this is what I plan on setting it up as.

Sand Substrate
Possibly some live plants (not sure yet)
some rocks and other misc. stuff for the fish to hide behind.
I plan on getting an Aqua Clear HOB Filter for the tank as well as a new titanium heater.

As for fish I have 4 tetras that I am going to transfer to this tank and then I want to add some of the following not sure what else.
1. Freshwater clams (2)
2. Cobalt Blue Lobster (1)
3. Rainbow Shark (1)

any other suggestions please!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Excited to see pics!!


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Summer said:


> Excited to see pics!!


I only hope to have it set up in Time for Thanks giving.. unfortunatlely I dont think that is going to happen.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Take your time, it will come together


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know I know!! But I have a young cousin (6) and I told her I would have it set up for her!! so I'll feeel bad. haha.. I just have to finish cleaning the tank and then I can add substrate etc. which I still neeed to buy haha.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I know how that is, i have a 5 year old and an almost 2 year old. Take your time and hopefully you wont have to explain why the fishy is floating... lol


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Be careful with the lobster and live plants.


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kev1jm2 said:


> Be careful with the lobster and live plants.


how come??
and found one of my tetra's dead today!!


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally set up the tank last night!!!

I ended up getting the tetras whisper filter.. the thing is a beast!! I like it alot..
Went with Sand.. and I got normal Sand color and I really like that alot.. I have two rocks and a little coloseum pillars thing that I put in the tank, added some fizz tabs to get some of the metals out and some other special blend stuff to maybe help the tank cycle a little.. going to hopefully add some fish before thanksgiving, I will post pictures after work today!


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Make sure you cycle your tank appropriately. There is a lot of info in the forums on how to do this.


----------



## vpec13 (Oct 26, 2011)

jaguayo said:


> Make sure you cycle your tank appropriately. There is a lot of info in the forums on how to do this.


yeah i havent added any fish yet or anything, figured I would let it filter for like two days.. gotta get a heater anyway before i add fish.. anyway.. not sure if i wanna add in my tetra's from my 10 gallon, I feel bad puttin them through yet ANOTHER cycle haha


----------

